# What is this?



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

I got aome odd white spidery web that is killing all my hc. Can anyone identify it and help me eradicate it?









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Dannyhaitran.

It looks to be a rogue bacteria outbreak to me. I had luck in a similar situation by resetting my bacteria by using a 7-day reset using SeaChem Stability. I also used some baby bristlenose to eat up the offensive slime as well.

JMHO

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyhaitran (Sep 19, 2016)

What had happen was i was performing a dry start then i started to get mold spidey stuff so i flooded it after trying h202 failed. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It still looks to be a bacterial bloom that could be feeding off of some HC melting. I would still recommend that above aforementioned protocol.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

